# Erie Brown bass in the fall



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

So, with water temps dropping does your go to lures change for smallies? 
Probably a very general question for most but if you have any thoughts I'd love to hear 'em


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Without a doubt. They will always eat tubes, but in the fall they chase the shad blooms. Swimbaits and alabama rigs.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Love me some swimbaits... I have had a banner year with them so far. Good to hear.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

We have been really struggling with the smallmouth this year. Any tips you guys could share?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Shallow shad colored shad raps near the rocks. Go'n for'm Tuesday. Will let you know if any good.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

thinking of trying some crawfish for smallies on erie this sunday….what is the best way to hook them?....or should I try to rubber band them?...thank's


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Vibes For when schooled uptight to breakwalls


----------

